
Can we Integrate VueJs based component into Knockout JavaScript app? - rammy1234
Is this possible ? Background, we have knockoutjs app which we want to have a datatable component which is developed in VueJs. ideas ?
======
AngeloAnolin
This should be possible. Add a reference to the VueJS[1] and Vue should be
registered as a global variable in your application.

[1] [https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/installation.html#Direct-lt-
scrip...](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/installation.html#Direct-lt-script-gt-
Include)

